

Tell HN: Reddit Reddit Reddit - captaincrunch

Probably the last time I'll bother posting, or visiting.<p>I am seeing about 90% of the same stuff over at reddit, first, then typically shows up here a few hours, and sometimes days later... even the comments have went reddit style.<p>The only differences here, are the occasional call for YC submissions, and the outcomes.<p>Used to love this site, but I think it's lost its uniqueness, unless of course your looking for a bit of start-up capital.<p>Later.
======
fabiandesimone
Your account is 311 days old so this applies:

 _If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
that HN is turning into Reddit. (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)_

Later.

------
stonemetal
Both this site and Reddit(or at least /r/programming) cover tech news it would
be sad\weird\strange if things didn't make it to both sites. As far as the
comments go they are what you make of them, the quality improves if you stick
to the less redditish article titles.

